
Police called on video game developer over 'Global Thermonuclear War' plans - georgecmu
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/26/police-video-game-developer-global-thermonuclear-war-plans
======
coreyp_1
Obligatory "shall we play a game?" joke.

